# Ariens Trac Team



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I am not the seller or even an interested party of this sale. I thought Scot or one of you Ariens collectors might be intrigued in some vintage equipment for sale.

Ariens Snowblower Reel Mower Rotary Mower Trac Team 1970`s Vintage | eBay


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I would love it but IMHO he's asking way too much.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

heh! that guy is dreaming..
more realistic: $300 for the snowblower, and $100 each for the attachments..
maybe $600 tops for the package, considering he is in the NY city region..(everything is more expensive there..) 
I am going to click on "watch" just to see what it sells for!
It *is* a nice collection, and looks to be in great shape..
finding a willing local buyer is the real challenge for things like this..these things just aren't in high demand.
thanks for the link Grunt.
Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd like to find the rototiller attachment so I could use the "tractor" as they call it all year.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The guy had the auction up for 30 days, at a $1,200 asking price..
(which is more than twice the reasonable price IMO)
Auction ended after 30 days, It didnt sell..no surprise there! 

So he re-listed it..new price? $1,200..
I dont get it..
why waste your time posting it on ebay if you have no interest in selling it?
strange...

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's just in case that list minute bidder missed the last minute. Now he has another chance to get this classic collection.

Too bad he doesn't have a "make offer" we could shock him into reality !!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ive had good luck contacting sellers with a message, sometimes they will relist stuff at a lower price for you to buy or what you offered them, and it also works great if you dont want to risk losing an auction


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

43128 said:


> ive had good luck contacting sellers with a message, sometimes they will relist stuff at a lower price for you to buy or what you offered them, and it also works great if you dont want to risk losing an auction


Lots of times I gently correct seller's mistaskes on CL. They'll advertise a Troy Bilt as a Toro, etc. Other day a guy was selling a troy bilt horse tiller advertising it as being powered by a Kohler Magnum 8 engine. I emailed hime and said the engine label seems to say tecumseh. Most times they thank me.


----------

